# Monson Late Winter Bicycle Swap Meet



## MrColumbia (Jan 21, 2010)

xxxx


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 21, 2010)

Pretty much the only bike show I can attend due to not having a car yet. 

But, needless to say, I'm pumped! Always fun to go check out the bikes if not buy a few goodies.


----------



## Monark52 (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Monson is always a good time. Only a few weeks after that is Copake. Can`t wait!


----------



## catfish (Mar 25, 2010)

Only a few days to go! Who's bringing what?


----------



## kz1000 (Mar 26, 2010)

I've got the trailer packed, a large box of Tanks, some Springers, and lots of other goodies.


----------

